# UFC 115 - Liddell vs. Franklin



## TruthDose (Jun 9, 2010)

I am very very excited for this. Of course, I am pulling for Chuck, not only because I've always liked him, but because if he loses he will retire...again. And Franklin isn't a push over at all haha. Thoughts?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2010)

I tried to get tickets but they sold out in like 2 minutes


----------



## TruthDose (Jun 9, 2010)

I would figure so! How much were they?


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jun 9, 2010)

As much of a fan of Chuck as I am I just don't think he's going to be able to pull if off, eventhough I'd love to see him pull a upset but if he doesn't win then I think it would be the right time for him to hang it up I mean the dude is already a hall of famer and will be looked at as a legend.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet, a matchup of two over the hill fighters in the twilight of their careers. This fight would've been exciting five years ago, but I'll pass.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 12, 2010)

ill still watch but not super excited. the card doesnt seem too great either, so this fight seems to be tops.

Franklin will win.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 12, 2010)

How old is Chuck again? I don't see this ending positively for him.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 12, 2010)

chuck will win. rich doesnt like to get hit since silvia put his nose on sideways for him. i think the first time chuck connects,franklin will go down and chuck will ground and pound him out.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm 50 50 and like both guys alot


----------



## jymellis (Jun 13, 2010)

franklin won by ko with a broken fucking arm \m/


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, but man, Chuck came out tonight. I turned and told my girlfriend "I think Chuck just fucked up his left hand....". It ended up being his arm.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 13, 2010)

Surprise, surprise, the Iceman gets knocked out cold. Chuck really needs to hang 'em up cause that's now three straight, and four out of five fights where he's been tucked into bed. I will say, though, I never get tired of seeing him do the stanky leg.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 13, 2010)

I always go for Franklin just cuz of the Jim Carey resemblance, but damn, he split his lip good, and was still throwing punches with his broken arm. That was just dirty


----------

